# Megs Gold Class Shampoo



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I've got a problem. I've ran out of Snow Foam, so I've only got Megs snow foam and ***** Clear. The car is in a right state after todays back road run. I was wondering how safe is Megs Gold Class to use though the Karcher. ***** Clear doesn't produce much foaming action.

Will is degrade my protection of ***** Glasur?


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Go to Tesco and get their eco car shampoo and use that :thumb:


----------



## emmanuelv (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeap ... for snow foam, no need to use good detailing shampoo imho.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

No No No.

Gold Class Shampoo is a WAX STRIPPER!

Foam your car with Megs Hyperwash.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> No No No.
> 
> Gold Class Shampoo is a WAX STRIPPER!
> 
> Foam your car with Megs Hyperwash.


Are you serious?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> No No No.
> 
> Gold Class Shampoo is a WAX STRIPPER!
> 
> Foam your car with Megs Hyperwash.


and where do you get THAT from?

i use it in conjunction with Auto Rae Chem snow foam and NEVER had a problems - hell, i can completely dry a car (Grand Cherokee) with a blower after using that combination??????


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 27, 2007)

> Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo and Conditioner cleans and conditions the paint to leave a brilliant slick glossy finish encouraging water to flow off in sheets.
> 
> The rich conditioners pamper the paint and make the washing process a dream as your wash mitt or sponge will glide off the surface. The secret blend of conditioners nourish the surface and lubricate the washing area. Not only that but it doesn't strip off the old protection as it doesn't contain surfactants.


I use this in conjuction with ssf, I may not like it hence why rapidly trying to use it up, though would definitely say that it has never stipped wax of my vehicle


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Well go wax a bonnet with say, Zym0l Carbon. 

Then after allowing it to cure, buff it off.

Leave for a while, then wash half the bonnet with a normal drop of Gold Class to a 10ltr bucket.

Rinse, and note the reduced beading.

End of discussion.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> Well go wax a bonnet with say, Zym0l Carbon.
> 
> Then after allowing it to cure, buff it off.
> 
> ...


in your opinion!!

not a problem with Blackfire - and the wash regime i used was recommended by one of the 'pro' detailers on this forum?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

What is this rummle of ****.

I have tested numerous shampoo's, I still have Gold Class, but also have PH Neutral shampoo's which don't strip wax (Megs Shampoo Plus/Hyperwash) Which aren't exactly bank breakers.

SSF and the like, do strip wax. Why don't you go wax your car with Z Concours, Im sure if you were using a £164 pot of wax, that you have worked hard to pay for...you wouldn't want it falling off the paintwork.

If they didn't strip wax, I wouldn't be saying this.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Well go wax a bonnet with say, Zym0l Carbon.
> 
> Then after allowing it to cure, buff it off.
> 
> ...


Until the panel is fully dry, then the beading will be reduced. Your experiment would be true of any shampoo, after the panel is dried fully then the beading will return to normal. GC contains wax, so it puzzles me how you understand that it strips wax???


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> What is this rummle of ****.
> 
> I have tested numerous shampoo's, I still have Gold Class, but also have PH Neutral shampoo's which don't strip wax (Megs Shampoo Plus/Hyperwash) Which aren't exactly bank breakers.
> 
> ...


i can afford wax at £2K per pot - thats not the point!

you make a comment that NOBODY else has agreed with!

and as i said - the Megs Gold was recommended by a pro ( who is a member on here and won concours awards!) - are you a pro? - no i see your a student/waiter

subject closed - PMSL!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

No it doesn't return to normal after drying, I should have stated that.

I didn't notice its effects on lesser products than Zym0l for example.

How can a shampoo contain wax, nonsense.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> No it doesn't return to normal after drying, I should have stated that.
> 
> I didn't notice its effects on lesser products than Zym0l for example.
> 
> How can a shampoo contain wax, nonsense.


How long after drying did you try it? 
I have never as yet come across a shampoo that strips wax, wax degrades over a time intrinsically, so irrespective of washing or not, it will eventually 'vanish'
It is very easy for shampoo's to contain wax and some contain silicons to mimic a wax effect.
2 shampoo's that spring to mind with a high wax content are the Aldi wash wax and the janitol wash and wax, if you leave some in a clear bottle, you will see after a few days the wax starting to settle .

Here is a picture of settled Aldi wash n wax










take note of the wax at the bottom of the bottle

and then after it's shaken as instructed before use










This is not unique to these two shampoo's but is true of many shampoo's that contain true wax :thumb: 
Hope that helps.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> Lets leave it at this. All blown out of proportion over product advice.
> 
> Sorry if anyone is offended, use Fairy Liquid for all I care.


Whole point of a forum is to exchange ideas and opinions if you disagree with somebody then say so but do it constuctivly.

BTW I've been using MGC for ages and I cant say I've noticed any difference, however the car is wearing a good coat of colly 845 so its pretty durable stuff to start with.

:wave:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL,looks like poor design to me.

But yes i agree with you that Gold Class does not strip wax.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> I've got a problem. I've ran out of Snow Foam, so I've only got Megs snow foam and ***** Clear. The car is in a right state after todays back road run. I was wondering how safe is Megs Gold Class to use though the Karcher. ***** Clear doesn't produce much foaming action.
> 
> Will is degrade my protection of ***** Glasur?


Bet you wish you'd never asked :lol:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

I have noticed the MGC has reduced the beading of wax compared to other shampoos i've used. I dont use it anymore, for a long time infact. I still have a super sized bottle aswell. 

Depends i guess on how many cars to wash and maintain with MGC, then you'll have a good idea on what to expect. However, its lubricity is one of the best i've seen, but you certainly don't need alot of product to begin with. But I steer clear of MGC personally, its little strong.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe it is the silicons that are sitting on top of my wax then which obviously doesn't beat as well as a genuine paste wax?


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Mr Singh said:


> I dont use it anymore, for a long time infact. I still have a super sized bottle aswell.


Is it looking for a good home?


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Avanti said:


> PS washing up liquid does not remove wax either, very hot solutions or solvents do though :thumb:


I've tried it, and i agree it doesn't, not with 1 wash... but 2-3 wash's after, expect it to have considerbly reduce the level of protection.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

306chris said:


> Is it looking for a good home?


I use it when i clean under archs so its not completely redundant


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Maybe it is the silicons that are sitting on top of my wax then which obviously doesn't beat as well as a genuine paste wax?


The detergents that break the water skin will reduce beading (that is why the water does not bead as you wash) after a good rinse and dry though the beading should return, in the climate at the moment, this could take hours rather than minutes :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

It can also be used for making clay lube.

Finally someone does have the same view.

Again, these are just my findings that I am sharing, please don't take offence.

Polished Bliss also agreed that GC is a bit strong, and over time as Mr Singh says, it can affect the finish.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

actually this is going in circles?

maybe somebody who knows more than me can fire off a question/claim to Megs and see what they say?

i'm sure Mark is not making it up - so surely the manufacturer should have the ********** answer?

maybe the reason i'm not having problems is that i use 1cm of GC to 2cm of snow foam in the lance?

but as i said earlier Muddy Detail recommended GC on its own - so who the hell do you trust/believe?? - i for one am flummoxed!!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Avanti said:


> The detergents that break the water skin will reduce beading (that is why the water does not bead as you wash) after a good rinse and dry though the beading should return, in the climate at the moment, this could take hours rather than minutes :thumb:


Well I don't have any problems at all with Meguiar's Shampoo Plus.

I used it through summer and sought after the PH neutral shamoos.

With any shampoo, when you wash the car, it doesn't bead.

Once washed, rinsed, dried, I found that the finish had been affected with GC.

Again, just my findings.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr Singh said:


> I've tried it, and i agree it doesn't, not with 1 wash... but 2-3 wash's after, expect it to have considerbly reduce the level of protection.


Beading does not actually equal protection.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> I've tried it, and i agree it doesn't, not with 1 wash... but 2-3 wash's after, expect it to have considerbly reduce the level of protection.


I have not tried it, not because I am scared but because there are lots of low cost shampoos that clean the vehicle much more effectively, saying that I have tried it on my test panel outside and have noticed no adverse effects, also a colleague at work had his last car for 9yrs and only used WUL to wash it. It was embarresing to see that over the years this had no adverse effect on the VW bodywork, the car did need a light polish but that would have been the case anyway.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Well I don't have any problems at all with Meguiar's Shampoo Plus.
> 
> I used it through summer and sought after the PH neutral shamoos.
> 
> ...


A good reason why to mix shampoo as per recomendation, using more does not really gain anything but may require more rinsing.
PH neutral is true of many solutions, as the shampoo is mixed around 100:1 hence the PH value of the neat solution will shift towards that of the water by around 2, hence something like megs which are around PH9 will be nearer PH7 when diluted correctly, likewise something like flash , ***** autowash or TW big orange are PH5-6 but after dilution the solution will be nearer 7.
Now onto TFR's these are usually PH12-14 undiluted the chemical reaction between the soiling and the solution creates heat, in extreme cases the this level of heat can melt the wax and finally shampoo's like Korrek (not all but one) contains solvents similar to tar remover , the solvents can soften the wax which then can get rinsed away.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Beading does not actually equal protection.


Yup. But I normally find with reduced beading, reduced gloss and richness. Strong shampoos reduce it, plus makes for more work with rinsing and drying (if the slickness from wax is reduced)


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

306chris said:


> Bet you wish you'd never asked :lol:


:lol: Yeah.

I didn't mean to set off a flame war. Sorry guys. Looks like everyone has made up now though :thumb:

So the general opinion is that Megs Gold Class doesn't strip wax :thumb:

Cheer guys!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Avanti said:


> I have not tried it, not because I am scared but because there are lots of low cost shampoos that clean the vehicle much more effectively, saying that I have tried it on my test panel outside and have noticed no adverse effects, also a colleague at work had his last car for 9yrs and only used WUL to wash it. It was embarresing to see that over the years this had no adverse effect on the VW bodywork, the car did need a light polish but that would have been the case anyway.


I've tried fairy liquid for testing.

See below,










Fairy Liquid through Gilmour



















After left to dwell for 2-3mins, it was rinsed.










Remaining protection.

I couldn't get rid of it, so clayed, and re-foamed with fairy, and it was gone. But i did the same again on a friends Merc, and i foamed and washed with fairy, that did strip the protection quite alot.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im just utterly confused now


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

I thought Fairy Liquid was a huge no no due to the amount of salt in it?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

On a regular basis and without a thoroughly thorough rinse, then it still is.
Will dry out your trim and tyres, just like it does your hands!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Water beading does not directly indicate the surface is protected.On the other side of the coin,a surface that does not bead water does not mean that its not protected.

Let me put this clearly. There are shampoos out there that dont contain any carnuaba wax at all but other ingredients that alter the surface tension and cause water to bead. Add to this glossing agents and paintwork enhancers and you have a car that optically looks really shiny and well protected. The truth is its not as protected as you think.You can take a car with clean paintwork but no wax on it and wash in these kind of shampoos and the water will bead afterwards. As long as the surface is clean and not oxidised you can make the surface bead water simply by altering the surface tension.

What am i getting at? 

You may wax a car with the most expensive wax in the world and 6 months down the line use one of these surface tension altering shampoos and the water will bead as it did the week you applied the expensive wax.It does not mean that the wax is still protecting the car though.

The only real way to test the durability of a wax is a swab test with laboratory analysis to determine if the wax is still present on the surface.


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

i have gold class and think its a great shampoo as for the stripping of wax im not sure ive never tested it but im sure if the guys at meguiars have tested it thoroughly then it should be safe enough for regular use. it dosent seem to have much effect on zaino thats whats on my car.

which other shampoos offer the same lubrication as gc ? i also use cg maxi suds but dont feel the old wash mitt glides anywhere near as well compared to gc.ive used a free sample of ultima and that was IMO slightly better than gc but its pricey.any sugestions?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I totally see where your coming from, and do agree with most things there, but...

Why not just use a shampoo with no wax in it, which is PH neutral and doesn't have adverse wax stripping side effects etc... and just rewax the car when the finish has deteriorated.

That in my opinion, will allow you to have a nice finish on the car, with great beading and additional gloss etc from wax oils.

The finish of certain paste waxes are well beyond the "wax" a shampoo can leave.

A well waxed car will sheet water much better than the "wax" from a shampoo...


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> I totally see where your coming from, and do agree with most things there, but...
> 
> Why not just use a shampoo with no wax in it, which is PH neutral and doesn't have adverse wax stripping side effects etc... and just rewax the car when the finish has deteriorated.
> 
> ...


I dont quite understand what your getting at. I have a product here that when used as a wash will make water fly off the car and bead like mad. However,i wouldnt expect great protection from it.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

The points I am making are that:

1. I use a safe shampoo that has no wax additives, and doesn't strip wax. It also rinses well and leaves a nice finish.

2. I use quality waxes that are durable, that have great water repellency, and add to the finish of the car.

3. The wax also offers a durable layer of protecton.


I am not saying to use or not to use any products that anyone in here is listing.

In my opinion, the products that I use provide the best finish for my car, and clients, imo. I am not saying that your suggested products are not.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> I totally see where your coming from, and do agree with most things there, but...
> 
> Why not just use a shampoo with no wax in it, which is PH neutral and doesn't have adverse wax stripping side effects etc... and just rewax the car when the finish has deteriorated.
> 
> ...


Finding a shampoo with no wax in it (wax as in real wax or glossing agents) is not easy to find, as it is not so easy to sell (great shine, blah blah blah). Washing a car is always I 2 stage process, eg 1) wash car with wash n wax solution then use glass cleaner or 2) wash car with 'pure' shampoo and apply a spray wax / QD afterwards.
Every so often the car will require waxing 'properly' in any case.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Again, I agree and see what you are saying.

I am obviously a Number 2 person, and each to their own.

So to summarise, Gold Class Shampoo is a great shampoo, as are a lot of others out there.

Decide what way you want to maintain your car, and be happy with the finish.

It is by far the best Shampoo in Halfords.

If you want to pay a little more, you couldn't go wrong with Meguiar's Shampoo Plus from a trader on here (if you want to maintain the car in my fashion).

Thanks.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> The points I am making are that:
> 
> 1. I use a safe shampoo that has no wax additives, and doesn't strip wax. It also rinses well and leaves a nice finish.
> 
> ...


I see your points (along with everyone else's) whether as to I agree with them does not matter, as like you I have to see it for myself to be believed.

1) I do not know of an unsafe shampoo
2) I do not know of a poor quality wax that is not durable or have great water repellancy. or does not add a great finish to a car
3) See above.

I too am not saying use this or that  product, but I do know that I have seen great finishes from products that are not overly expensive and some of the more dissapointing results were from not so cheap products.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Just out of interest which shampoos are ph nuetral and have no wax content?

Thanks


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Its all in the testing mate 

I am not sure if you have some expensive products, but maybe try some Zym0l Carbon as your wax, and maybe see what happens when using the wash n wax shampoos.

Or, we could do a product sample swap if you like.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

scooby73 said:


> Just out of interest which shampoos are ph nuetral and have no wax content?
> 
> Thanks


The Meguiar's Detailer line.

Every shampoo has gloss agents, but these have no wax content, and come highly recommended by Polished Bliss.

These names are also frequent in Pro Detailers write ups. Just my observations, and this does not mean that they are necessarily the best.

www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb244wash.html

www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb243wash.html


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Again, I agree and see what you are saying.
> 
> I am obviously a Number 2 person, and each to their own.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with the comment 'the best shampoo in halfords' personally I have only used GC shampoo twice and on both occasions was dissapointed, the only shampoo from megs I have used and liked was the MB version.
I too would be a no.2 wash person but find just a wash and dry on my own car (and cars I have recently treated) is all that is necessary more often than not.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

MB version?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> The Meguiar's Detailer line.
> 
> Every shampoo has gloss agents, but these have no wax content, and come highly recommended by Polished Bliss.
> 
> ...


Thanks:thumb:

I'm already using the Hyper Wash so that is good to know!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

scooby73 said:


> Thanks:thumb:
> 
> I'm already using the Hyper Wash so that is good to know!


:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

scooby73 said:


> Just out of interest which shampoos are ph nuetral and have no wax content?
> 
> Thanks


Do you mean have no wax or glossing agent?
The only one I can think of off the shelf is TW High gloss and maybe megs nxt or TW ICE.
for those after a safe foaming product as well, again the TW HG is very good :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> MB version?


Mercedes Benz , megs do a line for MB (Mercedes Benz)


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Mercedes Benz , megs do a line for MB (Mercedes Benz)


In Halfords?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Do you mean have no wax or glossing agent?
> The only one I can think of off the shelf is TW High gloss and maybe megs nxt or TW ICE.
> for those after a safe foaming product as well, again the TW HG is very good :thumb:


Wax. The car generally gets a coat of Blackfire Ivory paste every two weeks.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I think he is on about the "wax" in the shampoo products.

Stick with Blackfire and Hyperwash, you won't go wrong.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> In Halfords?


Not any longer , or larger stores only, was £7 for 473ml so more expensive than GC which was £5.99 at the time.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

scooby73 said:


> Wax. The car generally gets a coat of Blackfire Ivory paste every two weeks.


If it requires replenishing every 2 weeks I would not describe that as durable, then again if you are just topping it up for the sake of it, then that is different :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

So, what disappointed you about Gold Class, you have yet to say?

And in realation to the original question, what doyou recommend instead of Gold Class?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Avanti said:


> If it requires replenishing every 2 weeks I would not describe that as durable, then again if you are just topping it up for the sake of it, then that is different :thumb:


It doesn't need topped up every 2 weeks, people like to wax their car 

Polished Bliss quote 3 months for durability, and Blackfire have quoted 4 Months for Midnight Sun.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> So, what disappointed you about Gold Class, you have yet to say?
> 
> And in realation to the original question, what doyou recommend instead of Gold Class?


When I use a shampoo, I am looking for 2 things, 1) naturally for the solution to clean the car with minimum fuss 2) the finish afterwards.

The original response I replied to was that you said GC strips wax .
From looking around any car shampoo which advertises that it 'conditions' contains wax or such like.
What I think happened when you used GC was that the wax from the GC was on top of your preffered manual wax and it is that ,that the water will come into contact with , naturally the wax in the GC does not posess the same beading properties as your hard wax :speechles

Oh by the way,I didn't dismiss GC, it is just not one I would choose for my own car and preffered the finish from many other OTC shampoo's.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll throw one in......

P21S Bodywork Conditioning Shampoo - this stuff is the ****! Expensive for the quantity you get but the best I have ever used. Comes out on special occasions.

Poorboys Super Slick n Suds for the weekly wash.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Avanti said:


> When I use a shampoo, I am looking for 2 things, 1) naturally for the solution to clean the car with minimum fuss 2) the finish afterwards.
> 
> The original response I replied to was that you said GC strips wax .
> From looking around any car shampoo which advertises that it 'conditions' contains wax or such like.
> ...


You could be on to a winner there, but I still think it is quite strong, as wash after wash, the finish still deteriorated.

So as you say, its waxing properties, so to say, will be over the top of a paste wax/sealant, therefore depriving the wax of water repellency.

To help Skyliner here with the original question then:

To allow your Z Glasur to have its true finish, wash after wash, I suggest you use Meguiar's Shampoo Plus.

I too own Glasur, and admire the finish it leaves.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> You could be on to a winner there, but I still think it is quite strong, as wash after wash, the finish still deteriorated.
> 
> So as you say, its waxing properties, so to say, will be over the top of a paste wax/sealant, therefore depriving the wax of water repellency.
> 
> ...


I was not out to win anything, I am always keen to read upon other's experiences in many aspects of life (including car valet products  )
However I didn't say it deprives the wax water repellancy, I said the water comes into contact with the GC before the hard wax, wax is hydrophobic and various products will vary with the phobia, after a time when the GC shampoo wax 'vanishes' , you would be back to your original beading.
So to add to the info for the OP, use a basic shampoo and the recommended dilution (I have not used shampoo plus), if the wax was standing up to the snow foam, then you would be hard pushed for any shampoo to strip off your wax :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> It doesn't need topped up every 2 weeks, people like to wax their car
> 
> Polished Bliss quote 3 months for durability, and Blackfire have quoted 4 Months for Midnight Sun.


And Bilt Hamber have photos of various products on steel plate subjected to 24 hours in a salt spray @ 30ºC, which shows only their own lasts - the rest have fallen off and left the steel to corrode.
So, since they're the only company who has done anything remotely akin to showing the effectiveness of their product, I'm afraid I side with the above member you quoted and "corrected", and that your waxes need reapplying long before you think it does.

If you believe Blackfire and Collinite, and numerous others all last months upon months, then please feel free to send some (or organise it with the vendors) to Bilt Hamber Laboratories and they'll happily conduct an ASTM B117 test to show the outcome.










Sorry for remaining off topic - this is about shampoos, not waxes.
In which case I can happily endorse BH's own Auto Wash, Liqui Moly's Shampoo, and 4 Star's, and Einszett's Perlis. P21S is alright, as too is the Zymöl you buy in Halfords. DP I didn't get enough of to really try, and form an opinion on. It seemed okay, but that could go either way with enough to test more fully.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sounds good!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

We are on about shampoo, not salt.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, so I can't prove that Gold Class actually strips wax then.

But, what I can tell you that it has an adverse affect on the finish of high grade carnauba waxes, just after one wash.

So, either way, with relation to the original question, Gold Class will degrade/shaddow the finish of Glasur.

So why not use a shampoo I have used and tested, which allows Glasur to provide the protection and beading, not some wax in a shampoo?

I can't make it any more clearer.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Ok, so I can't prove that Gold Class actually strips wax then.
> 
> But, what I can tell you that it has an adverse affect on the finish of high grade carnauba waxes, just after one wash.
> 
> ...


Which was all we were reffering to (GC stripping wax) , indeed I agree for whatever reasons, we both do not like the finish of GC, I do not like the finish of any Megs shampoo I have used that justifies the price, so I wouldn't waste my money on anymore, I find it is over priced over rated and over here  
Onto the wax bit, PM'ing another user on here, he has used some of the z***l wax and was not overly impressed vs a £20 tub of his usual wax. So I do not relish all the marketing tripe, since I am happy enough with the carnauba otc products, the glasur would have to make my car look £45 better


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> We are on about shampoo, not salt.


Yes, indeed we are/were - but my point was whilst OT and talking about wax renewal timeframes, the ASTM B117 test is an accelerated test method for anti-corrosion.
So, if the factor was 1:7, then those that fail inside 24 hours, would likely fail to offer protection on your paintwork after a week.
Even BH themselves advocate fortnightly-monthly reapplication of theirs (which lasted almost 72 hours before corrosion appeared) - dependant upon weather conditions and where you park the car of course.
Go to the Bilt Hamber website and read/see for yourself what I'm referring to and why it got me thinking there's more hype and myth in this industry than it deserves.

I, like Avanti (and a number of others), don't fall easily for marketing hype/spin/lies, nor get impressed with the least wee thing.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Neither do I, but I know of a few quality products that cost reasonable money.

Cheers for your info.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Neither do I, but I know of a few quality products that cost reasonable money.
> 
> Cheers for your info.


So do we :thumb: 
and also quality products that do not cost reasonable money, if wax is going to fall off after a few rain showers or washes then it's not top quality as far as I am concerned.
So the OP can use his available shampoo until his preffered choice arrives in the post :car:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

can we have a poll on products, then people like me who dont have loads of money to spend on loads of different waxes etc, can pick from peoples own experiences?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone tried this then?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> can we have a poll on products, then people like me who dont have loads of money to spend on loads of different waxes etc, can pick from peoples own experiences?


The trouble with a poll is that it only concerns the products that the majority have tried, eg after seeing many posts about megs nxt wash I tried some and from the hype and tripe was expecting to be blown away, however sadly this was not the case to be, likewise with the GC, I much prefer to use Ag BCS, but it is each to their own. On the other hand shampoo like swarfega vehicle wash has served me proud, but you won't get many votes here as not many have tried it. One product that did surprise me was the TW high gloss shampoo, I was not expecting much from this as it was £2.98 litre, but if you like your foam and cleaning ability withough wax additives, this does the trick, I notice you show a tub of Bilt Hamber, I have not tried this but was scouring the net earlier this morning and will add it to my xmas list, also it is how people use the products which can have effect on the overall finish, eg AG SRP, it is fab stuff but you only apply a small amount (very thin film) the powder is no problem as it will blow away in the breeze, using too much and you get white stains, don't wanna splash out on srp then try the asda car polish £1.84 , apply wax after a cleaner polish, and a sample of raceglaze from the last midlands meet was most impressive.
I still cannot get over the Punto I turned around in the summer using purely poundshop products, at 1st I was not impressed with the shampoo, but the original condition of the car, I couldn't expect more from it, however using it on a reasonable condition car, the results were enough to be getting on with, saying that still not up with the likes of AG BSC, last week I used Simoniz original wax liquid on 2 cars I cleaned up, was impressed and used it on my own car, it is certainly steal beading nicely as observed after a wash yesterday. In due course I will spend some greater amounts on 'premium' products and all that hinders me at present is the high P&P costs .


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

intresting stuff, i have bought i fair few stuff after reading lots about it, with good results but i still think theres room for improvement...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

even have GC shampoo


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> even have GC shampoo


Thats a lot of products you have there, the shine in the pics is nice, and it is just a case of where you want to draw the line, I also note you have a halfords product on the shelf, halfords do not make their own products per se, and often it is made white labelled by TW or Simoniz to name 2


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

think they are quite old products, lol, have to check, doubt if they are any good now


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely depth bidderman :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks chap, still room for improvement tho i think, that was on a fiesta btw


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> think they are quite old products, lol, have to check, doubt if they are any good now


I had some TW glass polish over 10yrs old along with some original wax,they have worked fine, as long as they have not been subjected to frost, shake well before use.
And do remember that not all car owners are as fanatical as some here, so you can easily earn your money back off the products you already have on friends and colleagues cars :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> anyone tried this then?


Yep!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Bidderman, are you having a laugh about not having money, you have some great products there, and they are not cheap.

Avanti, I don't know what you are on about with postage costs from traders, they are very reasonable.

Clearly you have some money, go buy a pot of Dodo Orange Crush for your Golf. Reasonable money, and outstanding performance.

Go on, treat yourself


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Or get a sample pot for £4.50!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Bidderman, are you having a laugh about not having money, you have some great products there, and they are not cheap.
> 
> Avanti, I don't know what you are on about with postage costs from traders, they are very reasonable.
> 
> ...


I do not mean it in a way that the traders are over charging, I understand that the majority of cost is beyond their control.
Indeed I am sceptical about some rave reviews but was hoping to win some Dodo at the last Midlands meet, but some couple had all the winning tickets  
As said though I was pleased with the effect from the raceglaze wax and would not doubt the Dodo or many other products, if I keep spending out on products to use once or twice, I will have to cancel my order for the Audi R8


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Bidderman, are you having a laugh about not having money, you have some great products there, and they are not cheap.
> 
> Avanti, I don't know what you are on about with postage costs from traders, they are very reasonable.
> 
> ...


:lol: i have a budget! seriously tho, for example, with the dodo's i think there is specific types for specific paint colours/type and at that price i cant get all of them, see what i mean?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

For sure mate. 

Rain Forrest rub is Generic, so suits all paint types 

They just have lots of options, but to buy them all, it would hurt the bank


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Avanti said:


> I do not mean it in a way that the traders are over charging, I understand that the majority of cost is beyond their control.
> Indeed I am sceptical about some rave reviews but was hoping to win some Dodo at the last Midlands meet, but some couple had all the winning tickets


Yep.

Tell you what. I'll send you my sample pot of Orange Crush.

Try it out, and let me/us know how you find it in comparison to others.

Send my your address by PM and its yours :thumb:

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

how long lasting is the Rain Forrest rub?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Again, yet to try it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## hiltonig (May 3, 2007)

yep its a good finish but i dont like the feel of the wax texture


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

crush? i wondered how long lasting it is


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Try searching in the he WAX section :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

oh yeah, lol, forgot the origin of this thread!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Who would have thought an innocent shampoo thread would need 15 posts deleting!!!!!

Any way this thread has overun but before its locked a few words of sanity: 

Every time you wash your car your LSP will degrade to some degree. 

Gold Class has been noted by numerous people not to strip wax aka a hot TFR wash but has been noted to be a stronger shampoo than some. This may be due to the fact its a consujmer shampoo and it needs greater cleaning power than something like say z ymol clear. It may not but hey who knows

Ta


----------

